# Watering in the cold



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How do you water your birds when its freezing.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I change water every day so it is quite easy. Pull waterers after dark, empty them at night clean and re-fill in the am when I feed. Some days I get lazy and take a pitcher of hot water and pour it in to thaw. About 22 degrees is the magic number when the water freezes solid. Just ordered some smaller waterers so I can take them inside and refill them at night. Save a few minutes in the morning.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Tractor Supply and most feed mills carry black rubber bowls, that look like they are made out of tire rubber. The bowls are great during the Winter because they won't crack and you can turn them upside down and stomp the ice out.
Pigeons, unlike many other birds, such as chickens, can drink by sucking water in. This allows them to put their beak through thin layers of ice and drink.
Another option is a water heater. There are 2 basic types submersible and external. Both can work well if you have power in your lofts.
Make sure you give them fresh water during the Winter at least once a day.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I have 3 in the loft and 3 extra. So at feeding time I switch. Put the frozen one in the house . In the morning it should be melted and switch again.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm approaching my first winter, but have set up to handle this issue. I built a "water garage" between each two sets of pens in my loft. It has a door to access the water fountain from outside the pen, and each one is raised 3.5 inches off of the floor. The floor of the garage is made of aluminum plate. The 3.5 inch space is just right for a socket with a light bulb in it. The heat from the bulb will come up through the aluminum plate and keep my water fountains from freezing. I figure a 25 watt bulb should do for most situations, but below about 15 degrees, I'll go to a 40 watt bulb.

I have also recently picked up a coffee-cup warmer from the swap area at my local recycling center. It is 25 watts, and will direct the heat up, unlike a bulb which will radiate heat in all directions. I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Give Em Water In The Moring And Take It In At Nite


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I use a four inch pvc pipe with a two inch slot for the birds to drink. I pile christmas lights behind and under the pipe and they give off enough heat to keep the water from freezing.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Big T said:


> I use a four inch pvc pipe with a two inch slot for the birds to drink. I pile christmas lights behind and under the pipe and they give off enough heat to keep the water from freezing.


Wow, that's interesting! lol..I wonder if that would work when the temps are 0-teens?
I use those heavy rubber bowls that Keith C. mentioned. I feed twice a day, so they get fresh water twice a day. Their thick but flexible, so the ice breaks out of them easily. BUT, have to shut the hose off for the winter so it's back to carrying out water jugs  Hate that part!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> How do you water your birds when its freezing.


I wear mittens......


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very carefully  The only reason I hate winter (otherwise, it's probably my favorite time) is because I have to water the birds in it. My hands get wet, cold, and then dried out, so they get all cracked up and icky  But it doesn't stop me from going out there twice a day to pour hot water over the drinkers to thaw them out. Luckily I don't have to do very many anymore. For the big drinkers in my lofts I can use heating pads or homemade heaters to keep it from freezing. Most of my breeders will be paired up in cages in an insulated building - with a light, so theirs doesn't freeze either. Only a few birds are in cages that I need to thaw out all the time. It's irritating but there's not much you can do about it. They make small heaters the size of quart drinkers (I think) and bigger ones too. If you don't need many and want to buy them, you can.

If you decide to go the cheap way and thaw them out like I do, it's best to only fill them up what you think the birds will drink. If you fill them completely, the ice will expand and bust the plastic/glass. You can also bring them inside at night so you won't have to make extra hot water rounds in the morning.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

In the winter when I'm breeding I feed my birds once in the middle of the day then again around midnight and I change the water each time I feed them. I use stainless steel water pans in the winter. So even though they freeze solid everyday all I have to pull them out and drop them on the ground a few times and the ice pops out. It's better when they freeze soild the ice comes out easier. I hate when it's only half frozen your gloves get all wet and the ice likes to stick in the water pan instead of breaking up and popping out like it does when they freeze solid. But I hate having to carry the water jugs all the way out to the coops when you've got a foot of snow.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I built a box 14 in high that keeps them off the ground (less poo) 12 in by 12 in with a 30 watt bulb when it gets real cold put a 40 watt bulb. It coast less than $4 to build and they last for years. I use the foy's bullet drinker I tried other kinds the birds would spill the water on the light and pop it, not fun.
Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Water Heater*

I found this idea at the Redrose Lofts website: http://www.redroselofts.com/water_heater.htm


*"In Northwest Washington we do get some freezing weather durning the winter. These water heaters are inexpensive and a no-brainer.

We use coffee cup warmers you can get from almost any variety store such as Wall Mart. They sell for about $7.00. Then on top of that we place a terra cotta flower pot base, or drip pan. Then the plastic waterer. The coffee cup warmer keeps the terra cotta base just warm enough to keep the waterers thawed."*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hasseian_313 said:


> Give Em Water In The Moring And Take It In At Nite


me too....


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Another idea is found at Sunsets Lofts website: http://www.racingbirds.com/acces6.html

*"The box is 6" high x 16" x 14" using a 60 watt bulb"*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> Another idea is found at Sunsets Lofts website: http://www.racingbirds.com/acces6.html
> 
> *"The box is 6" high x 16" x 14" using a 60 watt bulb"*


Don't like the looks of that the light bulb so close to the wood, looks like a fire to me.
Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Don't like the looks of that the light bulb so close to the wood, looks like a fire to me.
> Dave


If the light base is centered it should have at least a 2" air cushion all around it. You could always use a 40 watt bulb if you feel 60 watts is too hot. Also you could line the inside of the box with Aluminum foil.
My concern with an idea like this would be spilled ice cold water on the bulb..but the Canadian guys don't have any problems with it so I shared the idea.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like a good idea, i think as long as you have enough space between the wood you will be fine. 40 watts isn't very hot. If a little water was to get in the box it would dry up quickly. All my waters are on ground faulty outlets.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Water Heater Idea Is A Good One


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

I use an aquarium heater. i found out to work the best . I have tried everything and up in Wisconsin we get very cold weather in the winter ... My water doesn't freeze it just steams the colder it gets outside and i can adjust my temp.. I used a foys heavy duty heater before but when it gets in to the negatives my water still freezes. Just make sure u get a submersible aquarium heater and auto shut off when out of water...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

R-Tune said:


> I use an aquarium heater. i found out to work the best . I have tried everything and up in Wisconsin we get very cold weather in the winter ... My water doesn't freeze it just steams the colder it gets outside and i can adjust my temp.. I used a foys heavy duty heater before but when it gets in to the negatives my water still freezes. Just make sure u get a submersible aquarium heater and auto shut off when out of water...


Thats a creative idea..I have'nt heard that one before. Thats probably the quickest solution.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

(40 watts isn't very hot) Build your box then put a meat thermometer between the bulb and the wood and see how hot it gets. You said to use a 40 Watt if I thought a 60 was to hot, so use a 60 watt and tell me how hot it gets. If you were to build this find some old tin duct work, that don't burn.JMO
Dave


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

R-Tune said:


> I use an aquarium heater. i found out to work the best . I have tried everything and up in Wisconsin we get very cold weather in the winter ... My water doesn't freeze it just steams the colder it gets outside and i can adjust my temp.. I used a foys heavy duty heater before but when it gets in to the negatives my water still freezes. Just make sure u get a submersible aquarium heater and auto shut off when out of water...


How are you using an aquarium heater? Do you have an open water container for your birds? I think it is a great idea, but not something I can use with the self-watering fountain I use.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> (40 watts isn't very hot) Build your box then put a meat thermometer between the bulb and the wood and see how hot it gets. You said to use a 40 Watt if I thought a 60 was to hot, so use a 60 watt and tell me how hot it gets. If you were to build this find some old tin duct work, that don't burn.JMO
> Dave


Great idea with the duct work. I was going to put aluminum flashing under the bulbs in my heaters, but ductwork is probably even better (and cheaper!) I have a 25 watt bulb, and will go to a 40 watt bulb if it gets real cold. I think that a 60 watt bulb is probably a bit of overkill for most of us.

Also, Walmart sells a "heat bulb" for lizard cages. It is a 40 watt bulb with a black coating over the whole thing (around $5.00). Therefore, it makes heat without making light. I may go to those, as one side of my heaters is open, and the light comes out from that side. Not a huge deal, but I don't think it looks great.


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

ptras said:


> How are you using an aquarium heater? Do you have an open water container for your birds? I think it is a great idea, but not something I can use with the self-watering fountain I use.


 i just stick it in my bullet waterer not the top but on the very bottom. Most aquarium heater comes with suction cups so just suction it to the bottom..The only problem is finding a very small aquarium heater to fit...I had to order mine online.. 
In my other loft i just use a pan with guard .. I dont know what ur self watering fountain is... I dont think Massachusetts gets as cold as where i am so the light bulb or anything that has heat should work very good for u and ur water wont freeze..Nothing keeps my water unfrozen except for the aquarium heater..


----------

